# Posole Verde, from GotGarlic please?



## giggler (Aug 14, 2018)

In peppers, peppers thread, GotGarlic wrote,


" I love to make posole verde in the winter with my green chiles (whatever I have), along with jalapeños. It's delicious."


I'm begging for the recipe!


I always feel odd to be so direct on the open list..


But as I feel that 90% of the Fun of this list is for all the group to Chime In, this way is more fun than using a PM.


Eric, Austin Tx.


----------



## CraigC (Aug 14, 2018)

At the top of the page is "Advanced Search", works great!

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f21/posole-verde-green-pork-and-hominy-stew-85123.html


----------

